
The Linux Kernel Is No Longer Free Software? - posix_me_less
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIQaU3WOmnc
======
deogeo
The video is about DRM (digital restrictions management) in the kernel. A
better source would be [http://techrights.org/2019/09/26/linux-as-open-source-
propri...](http://techrights.org/2019/09/26/linux-as-open-source-proprietary-
software/)

When it comes to big entertainment corporations, _always_ pirate. Otherwise,
you are funding your own enslavement.

